# Here is my Lima Shovel nose catfish



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Its only about 8 inches right now but it's growing! I love catfish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice pic and i love catfish too!


----------



## Fishguru (Mar 31, 2005)

what are u feeding your sorubinum lima on? i have 2 9" ones are i feed them on lance fish and prawns but i have noticed one eats dried foods aswell which is thought woz imposs with them!


----------

